

The decline of Asian marriage: Asia's lonely hearts - sasvari
http://www.economist.com/node/21526350

======
kbob
Do these countries recognize and count their lesbians? Is it socially
acceptable for lesbians to live together? If not, that would go a long way to
account for this growth in single women.

20 seconds of Googling convinced me there's no consensus on how many women are
lesbians, nor did the article say how many women are single. So it's hard to
know whether that could explain the whole bulge.

------
mphillips34
the hell does this have to do with hackernews?

